# Friday Galveston West End



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Caught a couple fish on Friday.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

SMACK. They are tasty


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice catch, I went out friday as well but only landed dink trout and a just under slot red.

How do you prepare your Spanish mackerel? I've never kept any that I've caught.


----------



## ScratchEm (May 22, 2017)

I would also know how ya'll prep SMacks. I've always thrown them back.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

They taste good. Too much mercury for me. Ceviche is a good preparation or remove blood line and fry.


----------



## joeletx (Jun 1, 2014)

*Meat ground the fillets*

Then season with whole black pepper corns; make square patties or bite size balls. Coat with corn meal then fry to golden brown. Drizzle the fried nuggets with Sriracha or similar and enjoy.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Spanish Mackerel aren't high in mercury (they don't live long enough to bioaccumulate). King fish, especially larger kingfish, have the mercury advisory on them (so do sharks, tuna, marlin, and basically all large offshore predatory fish).


jpayne said:


> They taste good. Too much mercury for me. Ceviche is a good preparation or remove blood line and fry.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

OttoMan said:


> Nice catch, I went out friday as well but only landed dink trout and a just under slot red.
> 
> How do you prepare your Spanish mackerel? I've never kept any that I've caught.


I bake them in the oven with lemon and butter.


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

IMO, how you handle smack is more important than how you cook 'em. The sooner you get them iced down the better, and eat 'em the day you catch 'em.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Nice catch, especially for yesterday. It was a real grind to get fish.

Spanish are delicious. The key is cutting out the bloodline. I usually pan grill them and they take a light smoke really well too. If you vacuseal the fillets, they'll last for months in the freezer.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

big john o said:


> I bake them in the oven with lemon and butter.


can't beat the old simple ways or fish tacos

I like Ceviche....other peoples lol I can not seem to make it


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

I love this thread. Great recipes for what's biting now. On the smaller smacks, the blood line peels out easily out of the middle of each filet.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1612978


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I used to broil them whole with slices every inch or so in the thick parts. Real lemon and butter instead of EVO. They make a pretty presentation with the gold spots still showing. That being said, I only kept and cooked the smaller ones....like 14" to 16". Did one batch with the heads still on! Had to take off heads before ex wife would eat them!! LOL

The smaller ones are pretty good, I found the bigger ones were a little too "mackerley" for me. Might be ok if filleted and blood line taken out.

Later
R3F


----------



## TX1836 (May 5, 2014)

I like mackerel for breakfast. Cut into pieces, browned in butter with chopped garlic. Served with scrambled eggs and hot biscuits!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

planohog said:


> SMACK. They are tasty


Smacks tasty yes. Especially if you let the filets soak in ice water for a while to pull out the blood in the meat. Reds, same thing. Makes a world of difference.
www.solarscreenguys.com
www.houstonshutterpro.com


----------

